# AJAX B16L Pillar Drill



## Ian J (11 Feb 2016)

Hi all,
Would anyone have (or have knowledge) of the above drill and be able to tell be the belt size/part number please?

The belt on it is pretty worn and I can just make out "44" on one edge.

Also I cannot see anyway of adjusting the belt tension. There is a small lever on the right hand side near the motor but is very stiff and does not appear to do anything ?

I guess they are too old to have a manual available.

Many thanks,

Ian


----------



## NazNomad (12 Feb 2016)

Worth a try ... post193101.html#p193101


----------



## Ian J (12 Feb 2016)

Thanks Naz


----------



## paul-c (19 Feb 2016)

hi ian 
did you get sorted for a manual?
if not send me your email and i will send you a pdf manual.
i have 2 of these wonderful drills and one of its baby brother.  
cheers paul


----------



## Ian J (21 Feb 2016)

Hi Paul,
That would be great if you had a manual.

I cannot seem to pm you at the moment (maybe low post count) , perhaps you would pm me and I can reply

Thanks,

Ian


----------

